# If you live in LA.



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

At UCLA they may pay you up to 500 bucks for a pet scan image. I would do this for free personally. http://www.med.ucla.edu/ndp/ClinicalTrialsIndex.htm ------------------I work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------

